# Salt Spreader not working ?



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a buyers salt spreader the hitch mount one. I hooked it up today and the motor wouldn't come on. The control turned on just fine. I tested the connections with a meter and it was any where between 90 - 120 V. 

What should the voltage read ? 

I'm guessing it's the motor - I realize these aren't the best salt spreader but for the few lots I salt it has worked great in the past years. 


Is there a way to test the motor ? 

Whats the best place to get a motor for it? Website ? I wouldn't mind getting a new controller for it as well do I have to get another buyers controller? Where would I find one at? website? 


Thanks


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

There is NO POSSIBLE way you had 120 volts!


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah the meter kept jumping.....it went from I think 15 - 25 - then jumped again from 80 to 115. 

I'm not the best when it comes to electrical testing and and couldn't see the settings on the meter very good need to get a new meter. 


What should it be at for volts ?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Your truck should not be putting out more than about 15 volts. So if your getting readings as high as 120 volts, you either have your meter set on the wrong setting, and your testing mili volts, or your meter is junk. The only other option I can think of would be your motor is frozen. Did you try to spin it by hand with no power going through the controler? If it is free and able to spin, run direct power from your battery to the motor, and see if it works. If it does work, your controller is junk. If it doesn't work then your motor is junk. Good luck.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I must have had it on a wrong setting...thanks for the tips I'll give them a try.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

It actually measured 8.02 v doesn't that seem a little low? Doesn't the motor need at least 12 V to operate? Would this be a controller problem? Will any salter controller work. This one doesn't have a vibrator is only the speed control, on/off and blast.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

8 volts will waste the motor. Very quickly. I would check for corrosion in the power harness, then the grounds.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a snow ex controller running a boss spreader. It has been this way for at least 3 full seasons and last year. Works great, so I don't see why you would have any problems if you need to change controllers. I would check your harness as mentioned above first, or check the output st the controller. Check it with the spinner on the fastest setting.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks I see a lot of different controllers online to buy and it seems like everyone (boss, snowex have there own prices. The salter I have is just a cheap older buyers. It's worked great for what I use it for (smaller fast food lots)....well until now anyways....lol I may just decide to get me a half way decent salter if this one is going to cost me all kinds of money.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Do some troubleshooting before you go buy parts. You could have corrosion somewhere causing resistance.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the tips and help. Ended up having some corrosion to the wires which end up breaking and disintegrated to nothing. Got that fixed and thought it I was good to go but the motor still wouldn't spin. 

Hooked the motor up to the battery and it was fine. 

So turned out to be a controller problem and other problems also. 

Until I figure out if I want to buy a new salter or just replace the controller I hooked up a light switch in light box so it at least works....It's ghetto fabious but hey it at least works now.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Try using a household light dimmer controller. It works great for speed control. It works in a pinch. We did it.


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

I almost picked one up thinking it would work but I wasn't sure. So thanks for heads up on that. I'd like to get a new salter but funds are a little tight with no snow this way yet.


----------

